# CPAT today for the hell of it



## slloth (Oct 9, 2010)

I went to the Livermore, CA.  Fire Expo today and went through the CPAT for practice.  I was not ready for that!  I was drained after!  It was more challenging then I expected.  But I completed it in time and feel good.


----------



## EMS49393 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd like a little more detail.  How bad was it, really?  What kind of physical shape are you in?  

I'm currently on a hire list with a local fire department and I have to take the CPAT to be accepted into the academy.  I've been busting my butt at the gym but I'm still pretty slow and my endurance isn't improving at all IMO, even though my husband says it is.  

I'm a little concerned that this thing is going to kill me.  So I'd like more details since you just went through it.  Thanks.


----------



## slloth (Oct 10, 2010)

Well the physical shape I'm in compared with the condition I "was" in is relative.  I was almost exhausted last night when I got home.  I drank a lot last night and didn't get much sleep.  I also didn't know how to do the skills and was just going in to it with low expectations.  

I don't know what kind of shape I'm in.  Recently I ran 4 miles after work in 95 degree heat with pants on and in dress shoes in under 40 minutes.  I can do probably 60-70 push ups.  I can ride a bike farther and harder than the average person.

It was not an easy test.  But I'm sure the lack of preparation and mental psyche was a detrimental component.  

As far as your readiness or ability to "pass" it.  I would say train as hard as you can and get your job at the FD.  Then you can look back and think about how easy or hard it was.  But keep working your butt off to make it!  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 10, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> I'd like a little more detail.  How bad was it, really?  What kind of physical shape are you in?
> 
> I'm currently on a hire list with a local fire department and I have to take the CPAT to be accepted into the academy.  I've been busting my butt at the gym but I'm still pretty slow and my endurance isn't improving at all IMO, even though my husband says it is.
> 
> I'm a little concerned that this thing is going to kill me.  So I'd like more details since you just went through it.  Thanks.



Many females die on the 160 lb dummy drag. By die, I mean that they drag it part way, lose their momentum, and then not be able to even budge it. It's not something that you can train for from an endurance standpoint. You'll need to get stronger to get past that station if it's an issue for you. Also realize that the 75# on the stepmill is going to be a higher percentage of bodyweight that a male, on average. Again, you can rep out to oblivion, but if your strength is inadeqate for the station, you'll fail regardless. I'd highly recommend attending any practice CPAT seesions that the dept offers, to find out where you are.


----------



## princessretard (Oct 10, 2010)

*confused*

so wait, cpat i'm guessing has something to do with the fire department's requirements for people to get in?


----------



## 46Young (Oct 10, 2010)

princessretard said:


> so wait, cpat i'm guessing has something to do with the fire department's requirements for people to get in?



Yes, it's a watered down course comprised of different stations, such as breach and pull, maze crawling, forcible entry, ladder extension, hose pull, dummy drag, stepmill climb, and equipment carry. As far as difficulty goes, it's like a light warmup compared to what a real fire call would demand, and also quite easy compared to the demands of a typical professional fire academy. It was decided that some dept's physical assessment tests were too difficult and strength oriented for certain protected classes, so the CPAT was devised to make everyone happy. It's easy to train for if you know what you're doing, no matter what your body type or gender. Dragging a victim or fellow firefighter out of a building under high heat conditions while fatigued, or throwing a 35' ladder by yourself, or even a 24', different story.

I've seen females that get stuck on a simple 160 lb dummy, while wearing only a 50lb vest. I also know females that can snatch and clean & jerk a 60lb kettlebell. The job isn't for everyone, male or female. Technique can make up for strength to a point, but what happens when technique fails, or you're in a tight spot where your leverage is poor? 

It's like the NBA. Some of the top WNBA players could hang  with the men, but the average WNBA or college player would get killed out there. Just imagine football.


----------



## EMS49393 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not at all worried about lifting or dragging. I can easily lift well over 100 lbs and I know I can drag the 180 lb dummy 75 feet since I've recently gotten to do it.  I'm concerned about my speed, or lack thereof more than anything.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> I'd like a little more detail.  How bad was it, really?  What kind of physical shape are you in?
> 
> I'm currently on a hire list with a local fire department and I have to take the CPAT to be accepted into the academy.  I've been busting my butt at the gym but I'm still pretty slow and my endurance isn't improving at all IMO, even though my husband says it is.
> 
> I'm a little concerned that this thing is going to kill me.  So I'd like more details since you just went through it.  Thanks.



Just wondering what you mean by "busting your butt" at the gym?  What are you doing?  

I've been working at the couch to 5k program, just now finishing it up, and while I was completely unfit at the beginning, I can see the start of actual fitness beginning in me.   And when I run on the treadmill, I intentionally kill it for the last 2-4 minutes of every run, with the incline at the highest I can stand and at least 1 mph higher than my standard (sad, pathetic) pace is.  Since I started this, I've noticed that I really am giving my all, cardio-wise, in my workouts, and I really see that paying off in real life activities.  

What are you seeing that makes you think that your endurance is not improving?


----------



## 46Young (Oct 10, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> I'm not at all worried about lifting or dragging. I can easily lift well over 100 lbs and I know I can drag the 180 lb dummy 75 feet since I've recently gotten to do it.  I'm concerned about my speed, or lack thereof more than anything.



It looks like you're strong enough to hang. The trick is to have a high enough percentage of that strength available when you get to that station.

Regarding your speed, the CPAT isn't a race. The stepmill goes 60 steps a minute. You're not allowed to run between stations. The only time you can run is with the hose drag. The way to get quicker is to be fresh after the stepmill. 24" box jumps should help.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 12, 2010)

Regarding post #6, I came across the article that influences that post:

http://www.americanthinker.com/2010/09/what_the_ny_jets_can_do_that_t_1.html


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 12, 2010)

46Young said:


> Regarding post #6, I came across the article that influences that post:
> 
> http://www.americanthinker.com/2010/09/what_the_ny_jets_can_do_that_t_1.html




Strong words.  Wish they were spoken more often.


----------

